# Ravezzani:"Gravissima aggressione di Gattuso, ma lo conosciamo"



## Willy Wonka (17 Gennaio 2019)

*Ravezzani:"Gravissima aggressione di Gattuso, ma lo conosciamo"*

Ravezzani a TL:

"Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra. 
Appena ho saputo della cosa ho immediatamente contattato Guadagnini, ci aspettavamo come minimo delle scuse pubbliche da parte del Milan e di Gattuso che però non sono arrivate. Dal Milan ci hanno fatto sapere che Cuomo non aveva il permesso di riprendere Gattuso, una cosa incredibile.
Da questa risposta abbiamo capito che la comunicazione al Milan è allo sbando. 
Noi Gattuso lo conosciamo, è fatto così, non mi meraviglia che abbia aggredito un giornalista. Tuttavia va assolutamente sottolineato come questo non sia un atteggiamento corretto. Gattuso non deve comportarsi così, lui rappresenta il Milan e milioni di tifosi. Queste sono cose da campetto di periferia, che pensavamo di esserci lasciati alle spalle dopo l'addio dei cinesi.
È gravissimo mettere le mani addosso a una persona che lavora. Se Gattuso è nervoso sono affari suoi, deve sapersi controllare, non scaricare la sua rabbia sugli altri. Gattuso deve essere più sereno, non può un allenatore del Milan avere tali comportamenti.
Noi rimaniamo in attesa delle scuse pubbliche del Milan e di Gennaro Gattuso per l'aggressione subita stamattina dal nostro Michael Cuomo. Se non ci saranno allora valuteremo se sia il caso di procedere nelle sedi opportune."


----------



## Devil man (17 Gennaio 2019)

io ho visto solo Gattuso che con mano tesa ha spostato lo smarphone che gli si parava davanti e un giornalista con le mani di burro...


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Ha ragione Gattuso per nessuna ragione al mondo deve fare quel gesto ad una persona che, tra l'altro, sta lavorando.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Gennaio 2019)

oramai ci sparano addosso tutti. Mi raccomando, continuate con il silenzio.


----------



## overlord (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



va bene tutto ma non esageriamo dai...domani racconteranno che gli ha sparato


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2019)

sedi opportune buahahahahaha

buffone, te l'ha dettata agnelli la letterina?


----------



## Devil man (17 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Gattuso per nessuna ragione al mondo deve fare quel gesto ad una persona che, tra l'altro, sta lavorando.



ma tu hai visto il video ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, *che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.*
> ...



Per correttezza mettiamo il video dell'aggressione con tanto di "telefono scaraventato a terra" e "mani messe addosso"così si può ammirare a quali livelli può scendere l'infima decenza umana


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



E' stato un gesto brutto, come detto. Ma non si può parlare di aggressione. E' eccessivo.

Chiedesse scusa, però. Questo è doveroso.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Mi sa che Ravezzani ha visto un video diverso da quello che abbiamo visto tutti noi...comunque a parte questo...sulla comunicazione ha perfettamente ragione, sono giorni che lo vado dicendo...ma non per il motivo che chiede il "buon" Ravez


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per correttezza mettiamo il video dell'aggressione con tanto di "telefono scaraventato a terra" e "mani messe addosso"così si può ammirare a quali livelli può scendere l'infima decenza umana



Ahah tutto questo clamore per una roba del genere!


----------



## Gekyn (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ha fatto bene a spostare il cellulare di quella faccia da scemo di Cuomo. Ha il coraggio pure di farsi chiamare giornalista.
Almeno lo avete visto con che espressione lo stava filmando? gli rideva in faccia....io dico che è stato ancora bravo Rino.


----------



## overlord (17 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato un gesto brutto, come detto. Ma non si può parlare di aggressione. E' eccessivo.
> 
> Chiedesse scusa, però. Questo è doveroso.



Anche Ravezzani dovrebbe scusarsi per essere così .... ... ...


----------



## PheelMD (17 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato un gesto brutto, come detto. Ma non si può parlare di aggressione. E' eccessivo.
> 
> Chiedesse scusa, però. Questo è doveroso.



Ah, adesso Gattuso deve chiedere scusa. Sì


----------



## Black (17 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per correttezza mettiamo il video dell'aggressione con tanto di "telefono scaraventato a terra" e "mani messe addosso"così si può ammirare a quali livelli può scendere l'infima decenza umana



e questa sarebbe un aggressione?


----------



## ventu84090 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Se arrivasse qualcuno a riprendermi a 20 cm dalla faccia lo sposterei anch'io il telefono...mah...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Guarda...sono convinto che Rave le prenderebbe da tutti quei milioni di persone che Rino rappresenta. Un microcefalo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> e questa sarebbe un aggressione?



Quando sei un pezzente pur di raccattare 2 secondi in più di audience diresti che la terra è piatta...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Madonna quante storie, quello gli rideva in faccia e lui gli ha fatto il gesto, secondo me nemmeno voleva buttargli a terra il telefono.

Non ci vedo nulla di che, chieda scusa almeno son tutti felici.


----------



## Capitan T (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ma spero fortemente che alla prossima conferenza ci sia Cuomo e che Gattuso lo s****i davanti a tutti... Ravezzani imbarazzante come tutta la sua combriccola, spero falliscano, solo provocatori


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Gennaio 2019)

Chiamare aggressione una cosa del genere è al limite della calunnia


----------



## ventu84090 (17 Gennaio 2019)

La cosa migliore sarebbe fare un comunicato di scuse e togliergli il pass per milanello e per le conferenze stampa...sarebbe il top...


----------



## gabuz (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Questo passaggio è da denuncia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato un gesto brutto, come detto. Ma non si può parlare di aggressione. E' eccessivo.
> 
> Chiedesse scusa, però. Questo è doveroso.



Se si guarda il video fa il gesto dello spostare il telefono e al giornalista "cade" il telefonino. 

Come sempre quando si tratta di Milan e di sputare sul Milan esagerano sempre.


----------



## Manue (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Il video l'abbiamo visto tutti....
l'aggressione è ben altro... non esageriamo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Gennaio 2019)

Sapete che da un viscido come Ravezzani mi aspetterei pure che avesse dato direttive all'inviato di essere "pesante" per tentare di scatenare qualche reazione? Gli stava sparando il telefono in faccia...


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Sull'articolo in cui si è venuto a sapere della PRESUNTA aggressione, ho detto che non a caso questo fattaccio ha riguardato un giornalista di telelombardia. Ed ecco, puntualmente, che arriva a prendere la parola il re dei pagliacci. Robe da circo togni.


----------



## mabadi (17 Gennaio 2019)

ha ragione senza dubbio (senza se e senza ma) Ravezzani.
Condotta gravissima non si può descrivere il grave danno all'immagine che ha subito il Milan dalla condotta del proprio allenatore il quale da un lato ha danneggiato un bene mobile altrui e dall'altro lo ha aggredito arrecandogli gravi lesioni.
A questo punto rimane un'unica strada l'immediato 


ESONERO PER GIUSTA CAUSA


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma tu hai visto il video ?



Esattamente ed è un gesto che non si fa, da condannare. Il giornalista col telefono sta lavorando, te non ti devi permettere nemmeno di toccarlo considerando il fatto che non mi sembra abbia aperto bocca. Avrei capito di più una reazione del genere se l'avesse inseguito da dentro l'aeroporto continuando a chiedergli di Higuain, ma non gli ha proprio detto niente.

PS: chiaramente non si parla di aggressione, però è un gesto da condannare e poco rispettoso ecco.


----------



## Devil man (17 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Esattamente ed è un gesto che non si fa, da condannare. Il giornalista col telefono sta lavorando, te non ti devi permettere nemmeno di toccarlo considerando il fatto che non mi sembra abbia aperto bocca. Avrei capito di più una reazione del genere se l'avesse inseguito da dentro l'aeroporto continuando a chiedergli di Higuain, ma non gli ha proprio detto niente.
> 
> PS: chiaramente non si parla di aggressione, però è un gesto da condannare e poco rispettoso ecco.



il giornalista non si può nemmeno parare davanti bloccando l'uscita


----------



## mabadi (17 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Esattamente ed è un gesto che non si fa, da condannare. Il giornalista col telefono sta lavorando, te non ti devi permettere nemmeno di toccarlo considerando il fatto che non mi sembra abbia aperto bocca. Avrei capito di più una reazione del genere se l'avesse inseguito da dentro l'aeroporto continuando a chiedergli di Higuain, ma non gli ha proprio detto niente.
> 
> PS: chiaramente non si parla di aggressione, però è un gesto da condannare e poco rispettoso ecco.



Esonero, esonero, esonero ecc (ma sempre esonero).


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato un gesto brutto, come detto. Ma non si può parlare di aggressione. E' eccessivo.
> 
> Chiedesse scusa, però. Questo è doveroso.



Al massimo gli si può comprare un cell nuovo.


----------



## James45 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Esattamente ed è un gesto che non si fa, da condannare. Il giornalista col telefono sta lavorando, te non ti devi permettere nemmeno di toccarlo considerando il fatto che non mi sembra abbia aperto bocca. Avrei capito di più una reazione del genere se l'avesse inseguito da dentro l'aeroporto continuando a chiedergli di Higuain, ma non gli ha proprio detto niente.
> 
> PS: chiaramente non si parla di aggressione, però è un gesto da condannare e poco rispettoso ecco.



Guarda, si vede che non prendi la metro la mattina per andare al lavoro.
Io, quando mi trovo uno davanti che non mi lascia passare, lo sposto con molto minor garbo di quanto ha fatto Gattuso.
E ovviamente al mattino sono molto più incaRTato io di quanto non lo fosse lui, pensa un po'.


----------



## overlord (17 Gennaio 2019)

provo imbarazzo per Ravezzani e per tutti quelli che gli vanno dietro. ma basta


----------



## mabadi (17 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al massimo gli si può comprare un cell nuovo.



Potrebbe chiedere al Nostro ex presidente se gli trova un cellulare cinese che non costi troppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Gennaio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe chiedere al Nostro ex presidente se gli trova un cellulare cinese che non costi troppo.



Gattuso comunque deve essere incavolato nero.
E come dargli torto???
Mi aspetto si faccia un pò ordine tra mercato, comunicazione, strategie, uefa , ecc ecc.
Gattuso è solo e ha retto pure troppo.


----------



## Route66 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per correttezza mettiamo il video dell'aggressione con tanto di "telefono scaraventato a terra" e "mani messe addosso"così si può ammirare a quali livelli può scendere l'infima decenza umana



 dopo aver letto il comunicato ed aver visto il video penso che il buon Beppe Braida(quello della parodia su Emilio Fede...) richiederà le royalties sui diritti d'autore della parodia


----------



## sunburn (17 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Esattamente ed è un gesto che non si fa, da condannare. Il giornalista col telefono sta lavorando, te non ti devi permettere nemmeno di toccarlo considerando il fatto che non mi sembra abbia aperto bocca. Avrei capito di più una reazione del genere se l'avesse inseguito da dentro l'aeroporto continuando a chiedergli di Higuain, ma non gli ha proprio detto niente.
> 
> PS: chiaramente non si parla di aggressione, però è un gesto da condannare e poco rispettoso ecco.


Sta lavorando ma non fa neanche un tentativo di rivolgergli una domanda?


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque,a prescindere dall'episodio,tutto questo letame che ci buttano è la fisiologica conseguenza di una proprietà ASSENTE.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il giornalista non si può nemmeno parare davanti bloccando l'uscita



E soprattutto ridendoti in faccia. 


Gattuso ha fatto poco, 2 sberle a quel demente non gliele toglieva nessuno, ci fossi stato io al posto del mister. 

Dannati sciacalli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gattuso comunque deve essere incavolato nero.
> E come dargli torto???
> Mi aspetto si faccia un pò ordine tra mercato, comunicazione, strategie, uefa , ecc ecc.
> Gattuso è solo e ha retto pure troppo.



Un po' devo darti ragione..Mi aspettavo un po' di più dalla società su questo aspetto, sono sincero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2019)

Aggressione, scaraventato a terra... Madonna santa che tristezza, per fortuna c'è il video. Da come è descritta sembra una aggressione stile gomorra


----------



## mabadi (17 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per correttezza mettiamo il video dell'aggressione con tanto di "telefono scaraventato a terra" e "mani messe addosso"così si può ammirare a quali livelli può scendere l'infima decenza umana



Non dai ma ha cambiato percorso per cercare il giornalista... non si può vedere. Ribadisco è da esonero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque,a prescindere dall'episodio,tutto questo letame che ci buttano è la fisiologica conseguenza di una proprietà ASSENTE.



E' la conseguenza dei risultati, puoi avere la proprietà migliore del mondo, ma se i risultati fanno sempre schifo non cambia niente.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Ci vogliono i soldi per procedere nelle sedi opportune clown, fai partire la colletta?


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Non è un bel gesto ma non è un aggressione.
Giusto scusarsi e pagargli un nuovo telefono se si è rotto.


----------



## Zenos (17 Gennaio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' la conseguenza dei risultati, puoi avere la proprietà migliore del mondo, ma se i risultati fanno sempre schifo non cambia niente.



E la conseguenza di anni di predominio mentre gli altri ingoiavano bocconi amari. Ora infieriscono sulla carcassa del Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non è un bel gesto ma non è un aggressione.
> Giusto scusarsi e pagargli un nuovo telefono se si è rotto.




Con sta gente non bisogna mai scusarsi, fossi in lui gli romperei sempre il telefono ogni volta facendo finta di inciampare e dandogli contro tipo. Sta gente qui non merita il minimo rispetto


----------



## Capitan T (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quelli che stanno giustificando Ravezzani qui dentro piuttosto che difendere Gattuso, che problemi hanno? Ma siete seri?


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Gennaio 2019)

Che sciacalli pietosi questi, se all'uscita dell'aeroporto mi trovo uno che mi spara il flash in faccia lo sposto di 15 metri, fin troppo educato il buon vecchio Rino 'o Pescatore


----------



## __king george__ (17 Gennaio 2019)

no dai qui si esagera……….aggressione de che??

Rino dovrebbe andarsene ma per tutt'altri motivi


----------



## Maximo (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Dai Ravezzani stai tranquillo che Gattuso glielo ricompra lo smartphone


----------



## chicagousait (17 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che aggressione? Se la metti così io non mi scuso affatto.


----------



## Zanc9 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Esattamente ed è un gesto che non si fa, da condannare. Il giornalista col telefono sta lavorando, te non ti devi permettere nemmeno di toccarlo considerando il fatto che non mi sembra abbia aperto bocca. Avrei capito di più una reazione del genere se l'avesse inseguito da dentro l'aeroporto continuando a chiedergli di Higuain, ma non gli ha proprio detto niente.
> 
> PS: chiaramente non si parla di aggressione, però è un gesto da condannare e poco rispettoso ecco.



State rasentando un po il ridicolo....


Non si tratta di attentato secondo te?


----------



## CrisRs (17 Gennaio 2019)

io lo vedrei alla VAR...se Banti vuole...


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> State rasentando un po il ridicolo....
> 
> 
> Non si tratta di attentato secondo te?



I ridicoli siete voi che attaccate come se io avessi chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso o avessi in qualche modo parlato dell'ambito sportivo e della sua carriera nel calcio. Ho solamente giudicato in base alle regole dello stare comune, del rispetto per le persone e del lavoro. Ah per l'utente che ha detto che lui in metro la mattina spinge chi gli si mette nel mezzo, tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi a nome tuo e nella tua vita ma se ti chiami Gattuso rappresenti il Milan, è un tantino diverso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Torneremo dove ci compete e queste blatte, che oggi sparano a zero su di noi, torneranno a nascondersi negli antri oscuri e umidi da cui sono venuti.


----------



## MassimoRE (17 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> I ridicoli siete voi che attaccate come se io avessi chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso o avessi in qualche modo parlato dell'ambito sportivo e della sua carriera nel calcio. Ho solamente giudicato in base alle regole dello stare comune, del rispetto per le persone e del lavoro. Ah per l'utente che ha detto che lui in metro la mattina spinge chi gli si mette nel mezzo, tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi a nome tuo e nella tua vita ma se ti chiami Gattuso rappresenti il Milan, è un tantino diverso.



Cioè lui sta camminando, questo gli si para davanti non facendolo passare, non apre bocca (quindi non sta lavorando), fa solo un sorriso ebete (ma è un dettaglio), quindi il maleducato è lui, Gattuso gli tocca (TOCCA) lo smartphone per passare, gli cade, dove sarebbe l’aggressione? Di cosa si dovrebbe scusare, di un’aggressione che non esiste? Ci sarebbe anzi spazio per una causa per diffamazione, visto che lo accusano di un reato che, in tutta evidenza, non ha mai commesso?


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Gennaio 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Cioè lui sta camminando, questo gli si para davanti non facendolo passare, non apre bocca (quindi non sta lavorando), fa solo un sorriso ebete (ma è un dettaglio), quindi il maleducato è lui, Gattuso gli tocca (TOCCA) lo smartphone per passare, gli cade, dove sarebbe l’aggressione? Di cosa si dovrebbe scusare, di un’aggressione che non esiste? Ci sarebbe anzi spazio per una causa per diffamazione, visto che lo accusano di un reato che, in tutta evidenza, non ha mai commesso?



Ma fammi capire chi ha parlato di aggressione? Io ho solo parlato di gesto da condanndare, leggere prima di scrivere. Il discorso che non parlava e quindi non stava lavorando è frutto di tue immaginazioni ( non penso che alle 6 di mattina o quando sono atterrati passasse dall'aeroporto per hobby). Per la questione del siccome mi dai noia sono giustificato a reagire, allora riprendendo l'esempio dell'utente che spinge chi in metro non lo lascia passare, chiunque di queste persone sono giustificate se reagiscono. Che mondo sarebbe a seguire i vostri ragionamenti mamma mia

Non c'è niente di male ad ammettere che qui Rino ha sbagliato, come sbagliamo tutti in un momento di nervosismo. NON c'entra niente col calcio, mettetevelo in testa.


----------



## Victorss (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



La prossima volta che gli tiri un cartone in mezzo ai denti, così almeno parlano per qualcosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Gennaio 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Cioè lui sta camminando, questo gli si para davanti non facendolo passare, non apre bocca (quindi non sta lavorando), fa solo un sorriso ebete (ma è un dettaglio), quindi il maleducato è lui, Gattuso gli tocca (TOCCA) lo smartphone per passare, gli cade, dove sarebbe l’aggressione? Di cosa si dovrebbe scusare, di un’aggressione che non esiste? Ci sarebbe anzi spazio per una causa per diffamazione, visto che lo accusano di un reato che, in tutta evidenza, non ha mai commesso?



Esatto, qua c'è spazio per una causa per diffamazione.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Gennaio 2019)

Addirittura aggressione, gli è passato davanti e gli ha abbassato la mano.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Gennaio 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Cioè lui sta camminando, questo gli si para davanti non facendolo passare, non apre bocca (quindi non sta lavorando), fa solo un sorriso ebete (ma è un dettaglio), quindi il maleducato è lui, Gattuso gli tocca (TOCCA) lo smartphone per passare, gli cade, dove sarebbe l’aggressione? Di cosa si dovrebbe scusare, di un’aggressione che non esiste? Ci sarebbe anzi spazio per una causa per diffamazione, visto che lo accusano di un reato che, in tutta evidenza, non ha mai commesso?



Perfetto mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.
Che di scusi ravezzacani per le calunnie. Fino ad allora nada accesso a conferenze milan


----------



## Goro (17 Gennaio 2019)

L'aggressione non verbale è del giornalista che ostacola Gattuso con il braccio piuttosto. Spero comunque che entrambe le parti abbiano il buonsenso di chiudere presto una sciocchezza simile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto, qua c'è spazio per una causa per diffamazione.



su elliott fai lavorare quegli avvocati... dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2019)

gattuso,

come guadagnare un sacco di punti ai miei occhi in sole 24 ore


----------



## mabadi (17 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> su elliott fai lavorare quegli avvocati... dai



No cribbio è da esonerare e basta.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Gennaio 2019)

Non provano proprio nessun tipo di vergogna a fare i pagliacci in questa maniera?


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Quello che dice Ravezzani si commenta da solo... Basta guardare il video.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Aggressione 

Gli ha abbassato la mano per non farsi filmare e al giornalista è caduto il telefono. Ma quale aggressione


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Doveva sputargli in faccia e prenderlo a calci.
A lui e a tutti gli ebeti di telelombardia.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato un gesto brutto, come detto. Ma non si può parlare di aggressione. E' eccessivo.
> 
> Chiedesse scusa, però. Questo è doveroso.


Ravezzani si è mai scusato per tutto il fango (che poi tutto quello che dice lui o uno della sua redazione non sono altro che fregnacce inventate di sana pianta) che tira costantemente sul milan?
ognuno raccoglie cioè che semina
e sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## wildfrank (17 Gennaio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> No cribbio è da esonerare e basta.



Ma sei serio? ......o sei un troll?


----------



## mabadi (17 Gennaio 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? ......o sei un troll?



È chiaro che non lo esonerei per questo, ma non lo reggo più in panchina. Qualsiasi scusa pur di mandarlo. Abbiamo capito che x i risultati non lo cacciano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Ravezzani contro Elliott in tribunale però sarebbe divertente 

Falsone si sa che fine ha fatto? E' vivo, e' scappato dal continente?


----------



## 7vinte (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Mi sembra che Ravezzani sia molto ignorante, glielo spiego io, che lo faccio per mestiere: ci sono le basi per una denuncia per diffamazione. Ravezzani parla testualmente di *telefono preso e sbattuto per terra* e di *aggressione fisica e uso di violenza, dunque di botte *, ma come si può vedere chiaramente nel video, Gattuso allontana semplicemente il telefono dal viso, che scivola dalle mani di Cuomo. Questo prova il fatto che la prima accusa (meno grave) e la seconda accusa (molto più grave), sono *CALUNNIE*. Belle e buone. E quindi, come dice Rave nell'ultima frase, si potrebbe procedere nelle sedi opportune, si, ha ragione. Ma per un bel processo contro di lui per calunnia. Nel frattempo, io mi metto comodo attendendo l'arrivo di Preziosi al Milan. Poi vediamo dove va a finire questo ebete


----------



## 7vinte (17 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che Ravezzani sia molto ignorante, glielo spiego io, che lo faccio per mestiere: ci sono le basi per una denuncia per diffamazione. Ravezzani parla testualmente di *telefono preso e sbattuto per terra* e di *aggressione fisica e uso di violenza, dunque di botte *, ma come si può vedere chiaramente nel video, Gattuso allontana semplicemente il telefono dal viso, che scivola dalle mani di Cuomo. Questo prova il fatto che la prima accusa (meno grave) e la seconda accusa (molto più grave), sono *CALUNNIE*. Belle e buone. E quindi, come dice Rave nell'ultima frase, si potrebbe procedere nelle sedi opportune, si, ha ragione. Ma per un bel processo contro di lui per calunnia. Nel frattempo, io mi metto comodo attendendo l'arrivo di Preziosi al Milan. Poi vediamo dove va a finire questo ebete



Se la gioca con Travaglio


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a TL:
> 
> "Oggi è una giornata molto particolare, perché parleremo di una cosa gravissima, un bruttissimo episodio che ha coinvolto un nostro giornalista.
> Stamattina Michael Cuomo è stato aggredito dall'allenatore del Milan, Gennaro Gattuso, che ha preso il suo telefono, con il quale stava filmando lo sbarco del Milan a Milano, e glielo ha scaraventato a terra.
> ...



Gattuso è rimasto forse l'unico in italia a cui girano davvero le palle se perdiamo Con La Juventus.


----------



## Marcex7 (18 Gennaio 2019)

La cosa peggiore non è il gesto di Gattuso ma sapere che Cuomo è un giornalista


----------



## Zanc9 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> I ridicoli siete voi che attaccate come se io avessi chiesto l'esonero di Gattuso o avessi in qualche modo parlato dell'ambito sportivo e della sua carriera nel calcio. Ho solamente giudicato in base alle regole dello stare comune, del rispetto per le persone e del lavoro. Ah per l'utente che ha detto che lui in metro la mattina spinge chi gli si mette nel mezzo, tu puoi fare ciò che vuoi a nome tuo e nella tua vita ma se ti chiami Gattuso rappresenti il Milan, è un tantino diverso.



Secondo me si tratta di attentato allora


----------



## Goro (18 Gennaio 2019)

Il livello di bassezza umana rimane sempre qualcosa di incredibile.


----------



## uoteghein (19 Gennaio 2019)

non l'ha aggredito, ma non gli nemmeno messo semplicemente la mano davanti come una persona civile avrebbe fatto.


----------

